# My boy diesel ( 3 weeks old )



## ali_lee (Sep 12, 2013)

Just some pics from when i went to visit my boy today!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Congrats on the pup  awesome name!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Congrats on the pup  awesome name!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We need new pics of diesel!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I know! I need to take recent ones bc I know eventually I will regret not taking enough puppy pix! I have no more room on my phone so I gotta start freeing up some space. Here's one from today 








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

ali_lee said:


> Just some pics from when i went to visit my boy today!


Very cute! The wait must be killing you! It was torture waiting to bring my girl home but she was well worth it!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

He is looking really good ali_lee. Only leaves you five or so weeks to get your home ready for Diesel. LOL, I know you have to be chompin' on the bit waiting to bring him home.

Joe


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Such a cute pup. Great markings.

5 weeks must seem forever away for you now. lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Very cute puppy!


----------



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> I know! I need to take recent ones bc I know eventually I will regret not taking enough puppy pix! I have no more room on my phone so I gotta start freeing up some space. Here's one from today
> View attachment 32130
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Such a handsome boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Ziva'sMommy said:


> Such a handsome boy!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

a vet only does 3 rounds of parvo shots, 6, 8, and 12 weeks, then a yearly booster.

d's momma dont get caught with your pants down and not be up on his shots,

i worm mine every two weeks until 4 months old,

nothing worse than seeing an under fed, wormy,puppy


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

surfer said:


> a vet only does 3 rounds of parvo shots, 6, 8, and 12 weeks, then a yearly booster.
> 
> d's momma dont get caught with your pants down and not be up on his shots,
> 
> ...


What do u mean? Diesels all UTD on shots and has been dewormed and every month he gets his advantix II

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

thats good, some people think well i've wormed him and dont do it again until they are eat up with worms, but your boy looks good.

part of being a good owner is keeping up with the responsiblites that come with having a bulldog.

and by the questions your asking, and by the way you particapate in things up here,

there is not one single doubt in my mind, that you are the best thing that ever could've happen to that dog.....................

you have my respect..............................


----------



## ali_lee (Sep 12, 2013)

I went to visit diesel yesterday and took some pictures! Cant wait to get him home!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww, how cute!!


----------



## ali_lee (Sep 12, 2013)

I cant wait to get him home! The wait is a killer!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

surfer said:


> thats good, some people think well i've wormed him and dont do it again until they are eat up with worms, but your boy looks good.
> 
> part of being a good owner is keeping up with the responsiblites that come with having a bulldog.
> 
> ...


Thank you that really means a lot! I only want the best for that little boy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

ali_lee said:


> I went to visit diesel yesterday and took some pictures! Cant wait to get him home!!


Oh wow he is adorable! Totally reminds me of my boy Diesel

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ali_lee (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks! So glad i chose him!


----------

